
I Don’t Know How to Waste Time on the Internet Anymore (2018) - lsh
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/05/i-dont-know-how-to-waste-time-on-the-internet-anymore.html
======
sombremesa
The first comment on this makes me nostalgic for the era when Google et
al(tavista) weren't aggressively pruning and ranking results in order to give
the "most efficient" results for a given query. There was actually a chance
that your question would lead you to a small, active blog with a thriving
microcosm encapsulated by a "blogroll". Nowadays, you mostly get a platform
like Reddit or Quora, where the QC is handled by an aggregate[0]. Interactions
feel much shallower these days too -- but maybe that depends on where you go.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisdom_of_the_crowd](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wisdom_of_the_crowd)

